# Managed areas this fall



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Draw it down and see if smart weed comes up?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

aphess223 said:


> Does this apply to atv trails as well on state land?


this is SGA's at the moment.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

we know how to do small grains in the short term. thats not an issue. Share crop is the issue. Corn and Beans which our farmers are under contract with the state ...which should be going in the ground shortly. this place been going for 60 years...key is to not let it go. Current vibes everyone is getting from the higher ups is not real good.

last year i think we proved what can get done in the short term. we had a huge buffet of small grain here come october.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

I still think there has to be a way for a "midnight operation" where, oh whoops how were those pumps turned on.... Oh man, can't believe there's so much corn coming up... Plus I wonder who would even enforce anything if people were caught volunteering to help the property... If I had some instructions I feel like I would be able to be part of such an operation. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Bigeejakes said:


> I still think there has to be a way for a "midnight operation" where, oh whoops how were those pumps turned on.... Oh man, can't believe there's so much corn coming up... Plus I wonder who would even enforce anything if people were caught volunteering to help the property... If I had some instructions I feel like I would be able to be part of such an operation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I'm in too. Paging John Darling...


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bigeejakes said:


> I still think there has to be a way for a "midnight operation" where, oh whoops how were those pumps turned on.... Oh man, can't believe there's so much corn coming up... Plus I wonder who would even enforce anything if people were caught volunteering to help the property... If I had some instructions I feel like I would be able to be part of such an operation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Oh trust me. It’s been discussed!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> Oh trust me. It’s been discussed!


If its on, get the word out. Quietly.
Made a few calls to the island this week on this topic...


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Unfortunately just talking/reading how much of a budget deficit there will be due to all this chaos, I hate to say it but managed areas wont even get a sniff of financial help. I hope I'm wrong but only time will tell.

Circle the wagons, these areas have organizations, what could really be done if they caught you out there?

I'm not sure how share cropping works, are the farmers paid by the state? Just simple draw downs to promote moist soil seeds to germinate. Row crops are most likely out of the question. 
Too far out to worry and really determine if you will be able to hunt at any management area this fall.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We might have good news here soon. It’s still in the works but things are turning positive behind the scenes.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

craigrh13 said:


> We might have good news here soon. It’s still in the works but things are turning positive behind the scenes.


There are some smart people that know what sportsman and women do for this state and they will fight to not let it be destroyed. Steve


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

wavie said:


> Unfortunately just talking/reading how much of a budget deficit there will be due to all this chaos, I hate to say it but managed areas wont even get a sniff of financial help. I hope I'm wrong but only time will tell.
> 
> Circle the wagons, these areas have organizations, what could really be done if they caught you out there?
> 
> ...


Yup. Which is why I’ve been talking to some about this being a perfect example of WHY we need a setup like Missouri. They have a conservation sales tax of 1/8% on every 1 cent. It basically funds their entire wetlands and outdoor programs. For us to do it would mean raising the state sales tax of 6% to 6.125 BUT to me it’s 100% worth it.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Everyone needs to ride their bike on Shiawassee game area next week. PUT YOUR EYES ON THE ISSUE. This flood is from 1.25 inches of precipitation. Shiawassee game area needs to be engineered for the flood of '86 as the surrounding federal refuge and private land. Shiawassee is 1 inevitable thunderstorm in the next 40days from game over. Add on sandhill cranes, deer, bridge, and pump issues. Record high water levels is the PROBLEM.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I'm just curious......I hope someone here has the answer. 
In the past we had to pay ($4 per daily, $10/season) to hunt the managed areas.......does anyone know how much money was raised for those managed areas with this fee structure? I'm just curious as to whether or not we lost out on some funding when the new license structure took place a few years ago.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> I'm just curious......I hope someone here has the answer.
> In the past we had to pay ($4 per daily, $10/season) to hunt the managed areas.......does anyone know how much money was raised for those managed areas with this fee structure? I'm just curious as to whether or not we lost out on some funding when the new license structure took place a few years ago.


The reason the license structure was changed to accommodate a base license was because PR matching funds are based off of small game sales. The change in the license structure allowed us to capture much more PR funds.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

craigrh13 said:


> The reason the license structure was changed to accommodate a base license was because PR matching funds are based off of small game sales. The change in the license structure allowed us to capture much more PR funds.


O.K., I understand that (small game/PR matching funds)......but why did they do away with the managed area fees? You still have to buy a small game license to hunt ducks, and I always thought that the extra fees for the management areas went to help buy seed, maintain pumps, etc. Those who didn't want to hunt the areas didn't have to pay the fees and could hunt elsewhere......those who wanted a 'quality' experience would "pay to play" (as it where)......I always wondered where the revenue for the managed areas came from after the license structure changed, but I was told it was somehow "built in" to the current structure. From what I'm seeing now, that doesn't appear to be the case.......
.....or am I too stupid and I'm missing something?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

They also combined fishing licenses so the majority that don't fish for salmon and trout subsidize planting.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Matttski said:


> Everyone needs to ride their bike on Shiawassee game area next week. PUT YOUR EYES ON THE ISSUE. This flood is from 1.25 inches of precipitation. Shiawassee game area needs to be engineered for the flood of '86 as the surrounding federal refuge and private land. Shiawassee is 1 inevitable thunderstorm in the next 40days from game over. Add on sandhill cranes, deer, bridge, and pump issues. Record high water levels is the PROBLEM.


It is engineered for the flood of '86. By legal agreement, the Flats is limited as to how high its dikes can be. They're designed to fail first since they're upstream, then the feds, then the private lands. The whole reason those refuges were formed originally were as flood retention basins for the cities downstream.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Urriah said:


> It is engineered for the flood of '86. By legal agreement, the Flats is limited as to how high its dikes can be. They're designed to fail first since they're upstream, then the feds, then the private lands. The whole reason those refuges were formed originally were as flood retention basins for the cities downstream.


You beat me to it. Shi is basically the sacrificial lamb for the entire area. 

As far as dikes needing repair, the only one that really stands out to me is the 1/5 dike. It’s taken beating during these high water years and it’s exposure to NE winds.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Matttski said:


> Everyone needs to ride their bike on Shiawassee game area next week. PUT YOUR EYES ON THE ISSUE. This flood is from 1.25 inches of precipitation. Shiawassee game area needs to be engineered for the flood of '86 as the surrounding federal refuge and private land. Shiawassee is 1 inevitable thunderstorm in the next 40days from game over. Add on sandhill cranes, deer, bridge, and pump issues. Record high water levels is the PROBLEM.


Game over? My God, you have no idea what you’re talking about. You would think that for someone who used to work there as seasonal help that you would know more.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

The anti-hunting crowd doesn't need to outlaw hunting, they just defund it. Soon enough the participation numbers will be so low that no one will care if hunting is halted.

This kind of goes along with my theory on the wolf introduction in the UP. Make deer so scarce that folks/families that have hunted there for generations give it up and WA-LA, no one is hunting.

Mission accomplished.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> We might have good news here soon. It’s still in the works but things are turning positive behind the scenes.


Hi craig, any update for us? 
dan


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

dankoustas said:


> Hi craig, any update for us?
> dan


I’m sorry, I don’t. The situation is very fluid.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Craig. If you find out anything just let us know. With the correct info I will call my state rep, state senator, etc...


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

That is so sad. I thought our hunting license pays for all that. How much does it cost to plant corn at Harsens assuming guys are not laid off? Maybe, we can donate some money and make it happen. Lets say 1000 hunters pay $100 each. would that cover it? Lots of people use Harsens. Same can be done with other managed areas. Also, there are lots of retired people that only hunt Harsens and they may be able to help out with their time.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Is our governess allowed to divert money out of DNR funds, for other "stuff", IF that is what she is doing? 

IF she is not diverting the money, why would she stop the work?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> That is so sad. I thought our hunting license pays for all that. How much does it cost to plant corn at Harsens assuming guys are not laid off? Maybe, we can donate some money and make it happen. Lets say 1000 hunters pay $100 each. would that cover it? Lots of people use Harsens. Same can be done with other managed areas. Also, there are lots of retired people that only hunt Harsens and they may be able to help out with their time.


I am not certain but I do believe the club there might already be funding the corn this year.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

waxico said:


> If its on, get the word out. Quietly.
> Made a few calls to the island this week on this topic...


Hey Jerry, have you heard anything about what Craig13 just posted? Did anyone Jeff, Todd, John get laid off?

Wonder what 7-11 crew are going to do without PM?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> Is our governess allowed to divert money out of DNR funds, for other "stuff", IF that is what she is doing?
> 
> IF she is not diverting the money, why would she stop the work?


it is some shady sh*t going on. never give one person the power to executive like this governor got.....ever again. don't care what side they are on.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

fsamie1 said:


> That is so sad.* I thought our hunting license pays for all that. *How much does it cost to plant corn at Harsens assuming guys are not laid off? Maybe, we can donate some money and make it happen. Lets say 1000 hunters pay $100 each. would that cover it? Lots of people use Harsens. Same can be done with other managed areas. Also, there are lots of retired people that only hunt Harsens and they may be able to help out with their time.


I always thought that hunting license fees and Pittman-Robertson monies paid for the managed areas. I have heard state biologists say that no tax money is paid towards the managed areas. If this is true I don't see how they can shut them down. The people who run the areas are most likely State employees; are their salaries paid by hunting license fees/Pittman-Robertson monies? I know just enough to be dangerous, maybe someone can comment and give us the full story


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Are the managed areas considered state land? Just like state park and rec areas being closed by "big gretch" (what an absolute joke). Eg. Tippy dam area.

Just look at the fiasco going on currently regarding gun control in Canada. The country is imploding and they try to slip this one in. Government passing a bill that doesn't even get voted on. Not sure where to dig my heels in anymore.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> Hey Jerry, have you heard anything about what Craig13 just posted? Did anyone Jeff, Todd, John get laid off?
> 
> Wonder what 7-11 crew are going to do without PM?


I just reached out. I'll give you guys an update when I get a response.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

what i'm hearing.

harsens needs some dike work. heard its in the works.

yes, state game area funding mainly comes from license fees and other PR stuff. This is the main contention right now that i can tell....is how do you deny sportsman from things they pay for.

that being said, there are headways being made in dealing with this season...hopefully this turns out ok at this point...needs to happen RIGHT NOW to salvage this season IMO.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi Kid, good seeing you again. I am older and wiser now. 

I heard the big cost is electricity bill to run the pumps. Corn cost shouldn't be too much? Probably, equipment failure/repair cost is also high? The main thing is if the staff are laid off, we are just doomed.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

fsamie1 said:


> Hi Kid, good seeing you again. I am older and wiser now.
> 
> I heard the big cost is electricity bill to run the pumps. Corn cost shouldn't be too much? Probably, equipment failure/repair cost is also high? The main thing is if the staff are laid off, we are just doomed.


I believe it’s roughly $600/acre to plant corn. Somewhere around there. Reach out to the group that helps support Harsens. I am pretty sure they will be assisting with funding crops this year.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Well. All I have to say is....


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> I believe it’s roughly $600/acre to plant corn. Somewhere around there. Reach out to the group that helps support Harsens. I am pretty sure they will be assisting with funding crops this year.


Does anyone in the Downriver area know of a similar group that might help Point Mouillee?
Dan


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We learned that effective today, MDNR wildlife division employees are authorized to perform all outdoor job functions subject to COVID-19 social distancing and PPE precautions. Pumping, sharecropping, and state farming are permitted on all wetland wonders under the revised rules. Budgets are still frozen and local stakeholder groups will be asked to fund small grains seed purchases where necessary. New budget guidelines will be forthcoming beginning on 5/15/20 to state department heads.

The SFCHA wishes to thank everyone who joined the wetland wonders coalition and remind all partners that, while this is an important step forward, we still lack critical material and labor budgets to sustain our cherished wetlands for future generations. COVID-19 social distancing rules will likely dictate how / if daily draws are held this fall. We will continue to publish updates as facts emerge, so please stay in touch.

We particularly wish to thank the great lakes region Ducks Unlimited team and key MDNR persons for their leadership in bringing the wetland wonders cause to the attention of our elected leaders. Governor Whitmer’s staff has made it possible for the wetland wonders to survive the COVID-19 pandemic. Their recent actions provide the beginnings of a new path forward.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

dankoustas said:


> Does anyone in the Downriver area know of a similar group that might help Point Mouillee?
> Dan


The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival. Been working at the marsh for over 70 years.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

craigrh13 said:


> We learned that effective today, MDNR wildlife division employees are authorized to perform all outdoor job functions subject to COVID-19 social distancing and PPE precautions. Pumping, sharecropping, and state farming are permitted on all wetland wonders under the revised rules. Budgets are still frozen and local stakeholder groups will be asked to fund small grains seed purchases where necessary. New budget guidelines will be forthcoming beginning on 5/15/20 to state department heads.
> 
> The SFCHA wishes to thank everyone who joined the wetland wonders coalition and remind all partners that, while this is an important step forward, we still lack critical material and labor budgets to sustain our cherished wetlands for future generations. COVID-19 social distancing rules will likely dictate how / if daily draws are held this fall. We will continue to publish updates as facts emerge, so please stay in touch.
> 
> We particularly wish to thank the great lakes region Ducks Unlimited team and key MDNR persons for their leadership in bringing the wetland wonders cause to the attention of our elected leaders. Governor Whitmer’s staff has made it possible for the wetland wonders to survive the COVID-19 pandemic. Their recent actions provide the beginnings of a new path forward.


Thanks for the update Craig. Now: time to put up or shut up. Get the word out to your favorite areas you're ready to volunteer. I did at Harsens yesterday. GoFundMe pages to buy seed, fix pumps.
Let's get cracking boys! It's planting season!


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

dankoustas said:


> Does anyone in the Downriver area know of a similar group that might help Point Mouillee?
> Dan


The Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival. Been working at the marsh for over 70 years.

Anyone wishing to donate money can drop me a PM.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> a lot longer than leaving the farmers alone in the first place.


Yeah but they could get the Rona and die out on their tractor on state land. But only on state land. Not on Private land. This manual will save their lives and many others. 

P.S. The DNR Chief has proven throughout this ordeal he is nothing more than Whitmers whipping boy more worried about his career than doing what’s right and doing his own damn job.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

craigrh13 said:


> P.S. The DNR Chief has proven throughout this ordeal he is nothing more than Whitmers whipping boy more worried about his career than doing what’s right and doing his own damn job.


I wonder how many are missing some of the "old guard" right about now?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

DecoySlayer said:


> I wonder how many are missing some of the "old guard" right about now?


I am assuming almost everyone.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Any updates?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

daddyduck said:


> Any updates?


Not from down this way yet


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

still waiting for a rona manual


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Manual should be in by the time planting season is over.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

This really sucks! I saw farmers in their fields the other day, a full 4-6 weeks ahead of last year. So frustrating!


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

I had hope a week ago. I won't be holding my breath now.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> Not from down this way yet


Noe from Harsens either.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

waxico said:


> Noe from Harsens either.


Do you not care about the farming families who are affected by these water diversion politics? And the dioxin pollution throughout the watershed again? AFTER 86? Grow a couple rows of corn or mussels in a mud flat? Its a total watershed not each interests postage stamp. We cant eat deer, fish, and now migratory waterfowl to the rest of the world


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

How many beers do I need to shotgun before the above post makes sense?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Matttski said:


> Do you not care about the farming families who are affected by these water diversion politics? And the dioxin pollution throughout the watershed again? AFTER 86? Grow a couple rows of corn or mussels in a mud flat? Its a total watershed not each interests postage stamp. We cant eat deer, fish, and now migratory waterfowl to the rest of the world


matt, pretty sure you are on the wrong page. 

i think you're looking for tree huggers anonymous.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> matt, pretty sure you are on the wrong page.
> 
> i think you're looking for tree huggers anonymous.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Government solves your hunting issues


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

See him when, he sees you


----------



## Wallis (Nov 10, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> How many beers do I need to shotgun before the above post makes sense?


There isn’t enough beer in the Great Lakes region to make this troll logical.
Ya can’t fix stupid, window lickers are gonna lick.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Is this still the case? All money diverted? 

In this instance, might they just open the areas up like a regular park - first come, first serve?

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

So you found this thread. Via Google I assume


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Macs13 said:


> Is this still the case? All money diverted?
> 
> In this instance, might they just open the areas up like a regular park - first come, first serve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have not heard of any changes as yet. No planting. I am not sure of water level draw downs, without with, there would be no planting.

They don't know how they can hold the draws, with social distancing.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Draws with social distancing should be relatively easy........put the cards on the outside of the building. Fill them out with your party info and put a cell phone number on the card. Everyone's phone #goes into a computer and after the numbers are drawn, send out a text message to all the cell phones with the numbers and their order. Line up outside (one person from each group),....maintain social distancing.... make your decision, then move on. Use a PA system to keep people in the parking area informed (or maybe there is a way to do it via text message?) I don't know about the other areas, but at Harsens there are two doors into the check station. Make one an entrance, and one an exit. May have to start the draw a little earlier? I don't know......I might be missing something.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> I have not heard of any changes as yet. No planting. I am not sure of water level draw downs, without with, there would be no planting.
> 
> They don't know how they can hold the draws, with social distancing.


Easy, I have video conferencing very often using skype or zoom. You need a laptop or cell phone. People can stay in their cars and sign in. They send a picture of their permit, get a number and pick their zone after the draw. I am sure there are a few glitches that need to be worked out.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> Easy, I have video conferencing very often using skype or zoom. You need a laptop or cell phone. People can stay in their cars and sign in. They send a picture of their permit, get a number and pick their zone after the draw. I am sure there are a few glitches that need to be worked out.



There is no real cell service out at Pointe Mouillee, no internet. I don't know about the other places.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> There is no real cell service out at Pointe Mouillee, no internet. I don't know about the other places.


It’s not hard to set up a WiFi for the lot.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Grouse Hunter said:


> It’s not hard to set up a WiFi for the lot.


It would not be hard, assuming they can get the funds. We have been trying to get WiFi out there for several years, with no luck. We need it to attract vendors for the waterfowl festival. They are having problems getting the funding for the work that needs done out there to keep the area running. Now the funding for vital projects has been put into limbo. 

There is a way to put up a "spot" WiFi system that would not go trough the DNR's internet connection so if there is someone out there who wants to donate the funds to do that you can run that money through the festival and we can make it happen.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Drove through MWW yesterday. Swanson Road is being worked on. Some crop fields are worked. Looks like a lot of hay again.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Both Fennville Todd Farm and Nayanquing Pte. hunters can get cell service in the field, not the fastest but works.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

So from the tone of comments that most if not all of the managed areas will not have any crop coverage?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

MILONEWOLF said:


> So from the tone of comments that most if not all of the managed areas will not have any crop coverage?


It's not looking good.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Muskegon is a wildcard as we are guests on county owned land. Would be happy to see new blood up there as long as they're respectful of the uniqueness of that situation.


----------



## West side shooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Much like last summer some of the issue is going to be time. Corn really needs to be in the ground shortly, crop insurance comes into play towards the end of June as well. The share croppers are in it to make $, they don’t work the fields for free and they should not be expected to. They had a bad year last year and corn is pretty low price per bushel right now- hard to justify throwing corn in the ground for $3 a bushel.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'll be walleye fishing this fall. taking a year off.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow!!! That does not look good.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Drove by Todd Farm Sunday and there is corn in the fields, not tall but there will be corn there.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Update from FP. 

Good Morning First off I hope everyone is doing well. I apologize for not getting this to you sooner, there are so many variables I wanted to make sure on what I was posting. The area as of right now only has 2 people working per Whitmers orders and they are only working 4 days a week 8 hour days.As of right now volunteers aren't allowed to do any work on the area due to not having covid safety protocols in place Tammy and Nate are working hard to get this done so we can get in there and do some work. As of right now we are trying to get everything in place and attempt a workday on July 18th. Updates will be posted as I get them. Field conditions are looking good. With coordination with a lot of different individuals all the corn has been planted and most is now sprouted and above ground. All the corn is planted in the same rows as last year as there wasn't enough time to work other ground for rotation. Some small grains are being planted around the corn strips to try and limit the wildlife damage. We need everyone's input on the draw. unless we can come up with safety protocols on managing the draw that satisfy the gov. there will be no draw. I'm asking for input on ideas to make the draws safe and to satisfy current regulations due to covid. If you could pls send me your ideas within the next couple of weeks at the latest I would appreciate it. Please send them to my email at [email protected]. I will post more updates as they become available. If you have any questions pls feel free to contact me. Contact info is listed on home page. Enjoy your day be safe. Kevin


----------



## HopHead42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Drove around Fennville Saturday. Crops look to be mainly on track with a lot of corn over knee high. there's a few small areas where corn was planted late but was 6-12 inches. LOTS of cranes in the area.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Harsens planted, growing strong!


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

waxico said:


> Harsens planted, growing strong!


SHHHHHH!!!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Duckhunter66 said:


> SHHHHHH!!!


Sorry DH. A lot of folks wanted me to provide updates.
We should be OK this fall, unless the state shuts the draws down...


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't worry just messing with you..


----------



## Duke of Flintown (Aug 27, 2018)

Duckhunter66 said:


> Don't worry just messing with you..


Ha..... good natured fun.... you dont see it nowadays.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

waxico said:


> Sorry DH. A lot of folks wanted me to provide updates.
> We should be OK this fall, unless the state shuts the draws down...


The State will probably be in our second shut down by fall the way things are going on right now.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just check DNR and there is no lottery for managed area opening day. not a good sign. I am thinking one way to get rid of the draw at checkstation is do it like lottery for opening day that for Harsens only 45 parties can participate. Also, 45 parties do not need to go to second draw at checkstation to pick blind. Computer can pick the blind for them. Or John can pick the blind for them since he has seen the kill chart.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Ive heard the way some states run managed areas is to do a lottery before the season, applicants apply for a zone - and if they're awarded it, that is their zone for the week. Just looked up MO :
https://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting...erfowl-waterfowl-draws/waterfowl-reservations

(They also do a weekly drawing and then a daily drawing the morning of)

If it were up to me, Id hope for for "normal" but if normal isn't possible I'd hope for a weekly drawing online - hunters list their top 5 zone choices... If drawn you get the highest choice still available for the week. (I feel like a daily online draw would be too much for whoever is running it). 

Not ideal... I'm just brainstorming.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

fsamie1 said:


> Just check DNR and there is no lottery for managed area opening day. not a good sign. I am thinking one way to get rid of the draw at checkstation is do it like lottery for opening day that for Harsens only 45 parties can participate. Also, 45 parties do not need to go to second draw at checkstation to pick blind. Computer can pick the blind for them. Or John can pick the blind for them since he has seen the kill chart.


I’ve said it before I’ll say it again. Sammy ur a turd


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

This was the text I got from someone from an area manager yesterday. So the draw is still on, still hashing out the details on how the draw will work. I am a HARD NO on any online draw after speaking to some MO hunters on their thoughts of it. They all hate it.

“We will do opening weekend reserved hunts with a similar number of spots available. Still working out draw procedures. “


----------



## DLC (Jun 4, 2014)

Sure wish ohio would plant corn in there managed areas........we are lucky to get a little millet sprinkled in a couple zones


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

absolutely hard f'n NO on online draw. no way.


draw will happen. just will be modified to social distance. not a huge issue IMO.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just remember when the state switches to something to solve an temp issue...it gives them ideas...and then its literally impossible to switch it back. careful for what you wish for here.

we do not want to end up in a situation where we are drawing for a zone for the year, lol. i know a couple states....that went that direction and never turned back.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

If the choices are regular draw and online draw, I am fine with regular draw. But, if the choices are no draw and online draw, I am sure everyone will vote for online draw. One big issue with online draw beside picking blind is number of participant. We have about 30-50 people in Harsens week day draw and I am sure it will be 300-500 parties for online draw. They need to come up with a good idea for social distancing, just cannot have 200 people in Harsens checkstation. Probably, one way is to have everyone outside and put check in counter at front door. I am sure somebody is thinking hard about finding a safe procedure, wonder who? Sure love to hunt Shiawassee for first time to see how high those dikes are. Would a 12 footer with 3 hp weighing 100 pounds work?


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

What about a sound system mounted somewhere outside, that way maybe just the employees stay inside and the only ones allowed inside are handicap and maybe two parties at a time when making a filed selection. 
With everyone in the parking lot how much better for social distancing, the manager can still give you field conditions and the area rules, then announce the party selections. This cant cost the state much money i would think


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

RiverRanger said:


> What about a sound system mounted somewhere outside, that way maybe just the employees stay inside and the only ones allowed inside are handicap and maybe two parties at a time when making a filed selection.
> With everyone in the parking lot how much better for social distancing, the manager can still give you field conditions and the area rules, then announce the party selections. This cant cost the state much money i would think


Cheap AM transmitter with limited range, broadcast over our truck radios in the parking lot.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Actually an FM Transmitter is what is needed. Range is about 1 mile, no static either. Cost is under $250.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

meganddeg said:


> Actually an FM Transmitter is what is needed. Range is about 1 mile, no static either. Cost is under $250.


Sorry I got my AM and FM mixed up, but you got the idea....
And, it would keep people in their cars instead of congregating around a tinny sounding speaker...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

easiest solution is everyone sits in their car. have a window to the outside (like a fast food window) with plexi separating public from worker.

announce draw over loud speaker...put 6' apart circles for guys lining up to pick zone. 

problem solved. its not as hard as everyone is making it out to be.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

meganddeg said:


> Actually an FM Transmitter is what is needed. Range is about 1 mile, no static either. Cost is under $250.


the FM transmitter is great idea actually. local race track uses this method for keeping race program organized and all the spectators informed on race schedule and ongoing action for the day.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

We are talking 3 months from now. If the kids are back in school there will be no social distancing anymore.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

some good ideas here, we have to just wait to see what DNR decide to do. are they going to let each managed area manager to come up with the safe procedure?


----------



## DLC (Jun 4, 2014)

No daily draws in ohio this year. They just put them all on line. How stupid! Cant pick your zone or hunt the good duck weather days now......


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> the FM transmitter is great idea actually. local race track uses this method for keeping race program organized and all the spectators informed on race schedule and ongoing action for the day.


I thought so too. I have all kinds of ideas. We're going to have to get creative if we're going to have a draw season.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Tunaman said:


> We are talking 3 months from now. If the kids are back in school there will be no social distancing anymore.


She already announced that when school opens in the fall everyone must wear a mask and desks must be 6 feet apart


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> Just check DNR and there is no lottery for managed area opening day. not a good sign. I am thinking one way to get rid of the draw at checkstation is do it like lottery for opening day that for Harsens only 45 parties can participate. Also, 45 parties do not need to go to second draw at checkstation to pick blind. Computer can pick the blind for them. Or John can pick the blind for them since he has seen the kill chart.


Fennville in the mid 90's had a couple mail in reserved draws. One was for the youth hunt.

One opening day draw was like our reserved hunts, where x number of people got to come and draw. We did and picked third.

The youth hunt they drew and then sent out the results. We were picked fifth. Weird knowing months in advance you had fifth pick on that day. It was 70 and sunny...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Question is how to track what zones get picked if you can't watch the boards? Laminate a map and use bingo markers to blot them out as they announce over the PA / transmitter "party one just took zone nine (the idiots)"?


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> some good ideas here, we have to just wait to see what DNR decide to do. are they going to let each managed area manager to come up with the safe procedure?


It may not be a matter of what the DNR decides to do. It's more likely going to be a matter of what they are going to be allowed to do.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DecoySlayer said:


> It may not be a matter of what the DNR decides to do. It's more likely going to be a matter of what they are going to be allowed to do.


i believe each GMA has to submit a plan for holding drawings...not positive on that but i think thats what i heard from members that went to our last meeting.


----------



## Matttski (Mar 25, 2020)

Tom got a call from the ND cops, who know the guys who run Illinois pheasant program. Bill said Sand hillis in 20s. Love crows. Go big fields boys. Or marsh


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i believe each GMA has to submit a plan for holding drawings...not positive on that but i think thats what i heard from members that went to our last meeting.


I was speaking more about have money for things like radio transmitters etc. I am sure they are working on something.


----------



## quack&honk (Sep 15, 2013)

Matttski said:


> Tom got a call from the ND cops, who know the guys who run Illinois pheasant program. Bill said Sand hillis in 20s. Love crows. Go big fields boys. Or marsh


I don't think I have had enough beers to understand this

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

quack&honk said:


> I don't think I have had enough beers to understand this
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


At least a 4 drinker.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

waxico said:


> Cheap AM transmitter with limited range, broadcast over our truck radios in the parking lot.


My thoughts exactly, Jerry. You could probably print off 10 or 15 unique QR codes onto basic printer paper and put them on stands around the parking lot. Almost like how restaurants are working right now.

Scan the QR code to prove your ass got up early and dragged the boat out there, follow a link to put in the same info you'd write on the card. Tune the truck into the station, and go up one by one to pick zones. Or, if the website was really cool, you could do all your selecting live on the website.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ajkulish said:


> My thoughts exactly, Jerry. You could probably print off 10 or 15 unique QR codes onto basic printer paper and put them on stands around the parking lot. Almost like how restaurants are working right now.
> 
> Scan the QR code to prove your ass got up early and dragged the boat out there, follow a link to put in the same info you'd write on the card. Tune the truck into the station, and go up one by one to pick zones. Or, if the website was really cool, you could do all your selecting live on the website.


that would be tight. sounds expensive tho. lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

you would have to rotate the QR codes, i would just make a copy and mount it next to my bed so i can draw from home. hehe


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Ha, that would be the cheat to have this year. But you do have the idea though, someone just has to print out a few 8.5" x 11" with a code on it twice a day.

http://goqr.me/ Just checked out this website, appears to be this easy. Only problem I could see is that you may need to find a QR service that sends you to a website ONLY if you have the QR code. Otherwise, you can just copy the URL the QR code directs you to and cheat for sure.


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

A question (not on the drawing): What are all the scarecrows in the 50's and 60's off Prior Rd?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Rick1973 said:


> A question (not on the drawing): What are all the scarecrows in the 50's and 60's off Prior Rd?


scarecrows. 














lmao. they are there to prevent the ribeyes of the sky from plucking our seed out.


----------



## Rick1973 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lmao too! I know what they are and why they are put out (protect crops). Even though the grain drill was there it didn't look like it had been planted yet. If I had seen where it looked like it had/was planted I wouldn't have asked. Didn't see any ribeye around.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Rick1973 said:


> Lmao too! I know what they are and why they are put out (protect crops). Even though the grain drill was there it didn't look like it had been planted yet. If I had seen where it looked like it had/was planted I wouldn't have asked. Didn't see any ribeye around.


yeah jon got corn planted in 60's, 50's and 9-14. they also got buckwheat in i believe (why the grain drill is there). we are trying to figure out how to get to the drill the 30s/40s...there is some logistical issues at the moment....shes too wide and too low to cross some bridges.


----------

